

The 10,000-apartment tech campus: what if companies provided on-site housing? - mtviewdave
http://itsacoop.blogspot.com/2014/01/the-10000-apartment-tech-campus-what-if.html

======
walshemj
There are problems with having "tied" housing what happens when you leave or
have a disagreement with your boss oops you are now homeless.

Also a lot of these model villages like cadburys etc where very small c
conservative and had rule about behavior out side of work that might not go
down well.

One real world example in my village in the UK even today both of the village
pubs are not in the actual Parrish as the landowners didn't like the "workers"
drinking - of course the landowners had wine with dinner but thats different

sorry Mr Smith you haven't been mowing your lawn regularly enough so you are
fired.

------
greenyoda
Employers building housing for their employees isn't really a new idea: at
some point in history, 3% of the U.S. population lived in "company towns".[1]

But would you really want to live in a place where the only people you could
socialize with are your co-workers, and where you'd be exiled from your entire
community if you changed jobs or were fired?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Company_town](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Company_town)

